# How in the heck does one afford a truck?



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Yesterday DH and I went vehicle window shopping. Our '03 minivan has almost 200K on it and needs a new muffler (or more than that because it looks like it's coming loose) and new tires. We went to a Ford dealership. They didn't have any minivans so we looked at SUVs and some of those crossover things. The interiors/storage areas were too small for us as we need space for three people and two dogs. 

We looked at a very good looking F150. It had 4WD but not a bunch of fancy stuff we don't particularly want or need. It did have something important to us: a 6-way adjustable driver's seat and adjustable pedals. Our girlie isn't quite 4'10" and is pretty much done growing. 

The salesman said they need to get rid of them in the next month because the '13s are out. With rebates and taxes the dumb thing was 34.5K. We would also need a waterproof cover for the (long) bed. How does one afford to spend that kind of money on a vehicle? 

Has anybody seen a used vehicle with a decent sized interior and storage with 6-way seats and adjustable pedals?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Thats easy... lots of folks have lots of money.... at least they do before they start farming and buying trucks. 

I have a decent F250, the seat slides backwards and forwards.... extra lift can be easily accommodated with a pillow... about 3 bucks at any dollar store... and 2x4 blocks can be attached to the pedals pretty cheap.... check around most any construction site and they will usually give them to you for FREE!


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

My tasteless method is to keep my eye out for the death or disability of an older man who loves his truck and kept it up very well. Then you stand a good chance of getting a full size truck that has been gently used for a good price. 
Maybe in your case, you should check for a short spouse too.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

we wont buy new ever again but now is the time to buy, go shopping at other dealerships maybe even visit Adam Goldfine's website.

Ive had several nice suburbans in the late 90s models we picked up for less than 3000, no payments, no insurance and no worries if something did happen to it. I put a 95,000 miles on the last one and still sold it for what we bought it for. Course it helps my husband is a mechanic.


----------



## HeelSpur (May 7, 2011)

save save save then pay cash.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I'm with HeelSpur: Save and save some more, then pay cash. Also, Where I Want is right: Keep an eye out for estate sales, never know what you'll find.

Post an ad on Craig's List. 

Don't buy brand new, though. The vehicle loses up to 20% of its value the minute you drive it off the lot.

The prices are so outrageous... $35K??? That's around a year's wages (and more, for lots of folks).


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

OH! Get a Haynes manual for anything you buy, and learn to wrench. Sure, you won't be able to do everything, but you will know how your vehicle works and if someone is trying to rip you off if you take it somewhere to be serviced.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

You can't even find a decent used one for a reasonable price. Seems like they are made of gold. Everyone wants more than book value for used trucks here.

We're in the market for a new/used vehicle. I wanted a truck, lots of them around if you want to pay the outrageous price. I'll settle for another full size van. Can't find those at any price.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Funny what one thinks one "needs"........................


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Danaus29 said:


> You can't even find a decent used one for a reasonable price. Seems like they are made of gold. Everyone wants more than book value for used trucks here.
> 
> We're in the market for a new/used vehicle. I wanted a truck, lots of them around if you want to pay the outrageous price. I'll settle for another full size van. Can't find those at any price.


You may need to spread your net a little wider. We have some decent used trucks in our price range. Low miles, good shape.

The last truck we bought was a F250 diesel. Only paid $1500 for it - but the reverse gear doesn't work. No biggie, because Nick is pulling the engine from the "new" F250 to put into the "old" F250 (the engine on the old one blew up). $1500 for a diesel with only 100K miles on it, plus we can scrap out the rest of the parts truck (the parts we don't use, like the better seats and such).

You may have to get creative, but there are vehicles out there that can well serve your needs if you are willing to work on them a bit.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Cheapest I've seen a truck lately has been in the $15,000 to $20,000 range, even in the auto trader ads. Yes we can do the repairs on one but I am not spending that kind of money on an 8 yo truck with 150,000 miles which needs $5000 worth of parts (at a jobber discount) before it can be taken on a short trip.


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

6 way seat sounds like it might come with other premium stuff. 

Have you looked at after market replacement seats?

Pedal extensions should be available after market.

Curious. How do you use pedal extensions type things if you have 2 different sized people using the vehicle?


----------



## opportunity (Mar 31, 2012)

I have bough most of my vehicals from salvage lots they are not the best looking but the inside the the engine are usually good. Paid $14000 for a 6 month old F150 that was loaded (even had the cooling seats)


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I know exactly what you mean. When I bought my 05 Trailblazer new in MT the list price was just over 32K for a basic model. After trade in I financed 19K and my payment was about 300.00. The moment I drove that SUV off the lot the value dropped like 10K!

Never again will I buy new. I would love to be able to but I have other uses for my money. At the time I wanted a warranty for a few years so I could breath easy traveling...what a line I fed myself LOL.

I recently thought- hey, I'm now single and can drive what ever I like. I like an 84 Jeep CJ7...so off I go on the net looking for a nice one. WELL apparently they have become collectors classics or something cause they cost a bundle if you can even find them. I am so bummed!


----------



## Travis in Louisiana (May 14, 2002)

It is CRAZY the prices of vehicles nowadays. I usually go to New Cars, Used Cars, Car Reviews, Car Finance Advice - Cars.com and put in for new or used vehicles and extend my search to cover the whole United States. You would not believe the price differences there are, but they are still HIGH!! The used vehicles are almost as high as new ones. I am in no hurry, but I am keeping my eye out for a crew cab silverado. I usually buy new and keep it ten years. I would buy a used one, if I know the person and if they have kept the vehicle up. I have a 2005 single cab silverado with 131,000 miles, still running good, I DO THE MECHANIC WORK!, which maybe good or bad, but I do O.K. I don't lease purchase either, but that is me.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Yeah.

I ended up buying used for $15,000, and it is getting pretty old.

I think that for my next pickup I will check out the smaller Japanese pickup trucks. Both Ford and Chevy are trying to make theirs bigger and badder, and the fact is I no longer need one that big. The gas mileage is poor and all of the parking lots now have little parking spaces and they are sometimes hard to park in with my big Chevy.

Hopefully the smaller pickups will also be cheaper!


----------



## Ceilismom (Jul 16, 2011)

DH buys from the salvage auctions and does the repair work himself. If you look the vehicle over carefully (to ensure it doesn't have repairs that are beyond your ability or price range to fix) you can wind up with a very good deal.


----------



## Treewhisper (Nov 24, 2010)

I work in a hospital setting and have seen plenty of patients who have had strokes, cancer, expensive operations who became permanently disabled, lost their job or died. The spouse or family needs money badly to pay the bills or keep going without the breadwinner's income. Alot of the patients are quite old but keep their cars are in immaculate condition with very little miles. Some may see this as creepy but put yourself in their shoes. You would be a real blessing to someone who needs the money badly. The average funeral costs $10-12,000.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

First of all, don't buy a new vehicle. The price is far higher than a just as good used vehicle. Just driving the new vehicle off the lot loses value.

Second of all, be cautious about buying from a dealer. They are experts at sales and know how to sucker you in. They do this for a living, every day, week in and week out. They have years of experience. You buy a vehicle every few years or a decade and are probably out of practice at this game. Keep that in mind.

Third of all, buy at the end of the month, quarter and year for the best deals.

Fourth of all, bargain hard and play dealers off each other.

Another thing is to only have one vehicle. Aside from the cost of buying the vehicle there are a tremendous number and amount of annual ownership costs including taxes, fees, registration, maintenance, inspection, insurance for each vehicle. Minimize this by having one vehicle. Drive less. Combine trips.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

I bought my 99 Dodge last year for $3000 from a GM dealer. 110,000 miles. Extended cab, needed an inside door handle and nothing else. Works for me.

You can often get a good deal at a dealer on a different brand of truck because many of them don't like having the competition's vehicles sitting on their lots so they want to move them.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Maybe look for a good, used Honda or Toyota mini van. The six way seats and adjustable pedals may be hard to find. Good luck.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

We bought our Honda CRV at a Dodge dealer. Someone traded it in for a Dodge. So since the Dodge dealer didn't deal in Hondas we got an exceptional deal on it. It is a 2000 model that has been well taken care of and only had 72000 miles on it. The book value for it when we bought it was 9200.00, the dealer was asking 6900.00. When we went to the bank our banker was gonna loan the full 6900.00 but we had 1800 to put down. Our payments are less than 200 a month.

So if you will look at the trade ins at the dealerships sometime you will find a good deal. I found this one by searching the net for local dealerships and looking at their inventory.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

sisterpine said:


> I recently thought- hey, I'm now single and can drive what ever I like. I like an 84 Jeep CJ7...so off I go on the net looking for a nice one. WELL apparently they have become collectors classics or something cause they cost a bundle if you can even find them. I am so bummed!


Oh, don't be bummed! I wrenched on an 82 CJ7 - and drove it off-road - for quite a while. 

They're like Legos. No, they're better: They're like Duplos! So easy to work on, and very well-supported. Keep your eyes open, get on a couple of Jeep forums, you'll be driving your CJ in no time. :dance:

ETA: You can widen your range a bit. As long as you get the CJ with the wide-track axle (82-86), they're essentially the same vehicle. 'Sides that, the 84's were totally clogged with emissions junk. Stupid air pump... yuck.


----------



## TheBlueOne (Jul 2, 2004)

Joshie said:


> Has anybody seen a used vehicle with a decent sized interior and storage with 6-way seats and adjustable pedals?


Sure! Mine! My 2010 GMC Kelly Blue Books for more than I paid for it new ($3000 more). Not for sale though because it's a sweetheart. For you look for a 2008/2009 GMC. GMC trucks normally have a few more options (such as power pedals) than the Chevy version. GM truck over the Ford because GM has a standard 100,000 mile powertrain warranty verses Ford's 60,000 mile powertrain warranty.
Why do they cost so much? Because people pay it. The best selling vehicle every year is the F series trucks. Add GMC sales to Chevy and GM sells more trucks than that. Dodge truck sales are up 12% this year. You charge what customers will pay.
What's the answer? For me it was bite the bullet and drive it forever because they won't be cheaper next year. Ford has electric power steering this year (expensive to fix), GM and Dodge are getting it next year.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

tinknal said:


> Funny what one thinks one "needs"........................





frankva said:


> 6 way seat sounds like it might come with other premium stuff.
> 
> Have you looked at after market replacement seats?
> 
> ...


Tink, we don't need new. Heck, I prefer old because of the money. Our current main vehicle is ten years old and has almost 200K miles. It is rusting out and needs work that cannot wait that long. DH also has a 2000 LHS. It's worth next to nothing but still runs OK. We can't use it for our main vehicle because of the service dogs. It costs very little to insure. 

Whatever vehicle we end up with we'll keep until it falls apart. I would like a truck but we started looking at them we looked at other vehicles. I don't think anything other than a van of some kind or a truck will work. I think this time of the year is a good time to purchase a vehicle. They are offering around $10K in rebates so they can't be making much if anything. We found a truck with the seats and pedal extensions that doesn't have a whole lot of other stuff. Some of those things have GPS touch screens and cameras that show what's behind you.

Frank, this truck's pedals move in and out electronically. It really is the coolest thing. LOL I don't see how blocks on the floor would do anything to help. That wouldn't change the distance of the pedals themselves. You can put some extensions on pedals manually but you must take them on and off every time the driver changes. It's not something DD could do because of her fine motor skills. Can you get after market electric seats that move up and down? The seats we saw go up awfully high. 

Thanks for the info, Blue. That is just what I wanted to know.

I am pleased as all heck that we found vehicles that will do these things because I was afraid she'd never drive due to her short stature. If we don't get a different vehicle she won't be able to drive. I'm not sure what they will do in driver's ed. The school will have to figure that one out. 

We'll get as inexpensive a vehicle with the seats and pedals we can unless we can figure out how she'll reach them on her own. We looked at trucks not just because I'd like one but also because they cost less and had more interior room than SUVs.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

highlands said:


> Another thing is to only have one vehicle. Aside from the cost of buying the vehicle there are a tremendous number and amount of annual ownership costs including taxes, fees, registration, maintenance, inspection, insurance for each vehicle. Minimize this by having one vehicle.


This doesn't work for most people. IMO it's always good to have one vehicle per working adult and a fall-back for emergencies. The gas alone will eat you up if the wage earner is 30 miles away and a sahm or sahd takes them to work every day so they can have the car for emergencies or errands.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Joshie, I wish you luck in your vehicle search. My aunt is a little less than 5 feet tall and has an awful time finding a vehicle she can drive. She recently got an Eos. Don't know if that's an option or not.


----------



## Kevingr (Mar 10, 2006)

Buy something cool like a late 70's ford and put in a rebuilt motor and tranny and rebuild the rest of the running gear. Cheap way to get reliable transportation if you can do the work.

We just keep buying dodge mini vans. I put a good hitch on them and then put overload springs on the back. Rarely am I ever in a situation where I "need" 4wd, even in central MN, and for those times I need to haul something larger I have a trailer.


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

Joshie said:


> Yesterday DH and I went vehicle window shopping. Our '03 minivan has almost 200K on it and needs a new muffler (or more than that because it looks like it's coming loose) and new tires. We went to a Ford dealership. They didn't have any minivans so we looked at SUVs and some of those crossover things. The interiors/storage areas were too small for us as we need space for three people and two dogs.
> 
> We looked at a very good looking F150. It had 4WD but not a bunch of fancy stuff we don't particularly want or need. It did have something important to us: a 6-way adjustable driver's seat and adjustable pedals. Our girlie isn't quite 4'10" and is pretty much done growing.
> 
> ...


Look at banks for repos. It took us a while to find what we wanted ( had to sort through the junk) at the price I was willing to pay but was able to land a nice dodge pickup for under blue book and since it was a repo through a sister bank to my bank got awesome financing. My bank wanted the loan so they extended length of loan to get my payments where I wanted them. I bought my truck in 2010 it was an 2004 model Dodge Ram 1500 Crew cab monthly payment is 155$ about 2 months later I found a vinyl tunnel cover at a Garage Sale for 10$.

Farm work truck was cash at estate auction.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I'd love to have a new Chevy, Buick or Cadillac, but, even with the lowest cost new Chevy's, I get severe sticker shock every time I look at them.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Just driving the new vehicle off the lot loses value.


Only if you intend to drive it off then *sell *it

If you buy new and *KEEP it 10 years or more*, it's a bargain and you get what you want

I've bought 3 new Ford trucks in my life, and still own 2 of them, and the "newest" is a 2000 model


----------



## Jackie (Jun 20, 2008)

I was very poor but I needed a truck 2.5 years ago. I needed one for hauling water for my horses, hauling bales, taking garbage to the dump, etc..but I really only needed a truck 2-3 times a month. The rest of the time I could get by with a car. I found a fantastic 1975 chev 3/4 that had been sitting in the bush since 1992! We gave it a boost and it fired right up. No trouble at all. I bought it for $500. In 2.5 years I had to put a new alternator in it for around $200 installed I think, and I got 4 good used tires for $120 installed..oh and it needed a $2 fuel filter once. But otherwise she hasnt cost me anything. Because she is 'antique' plates for her are only $100 a year! I like to drive cheap cars that sometimes break down and its so awesome having an extra super reliable vehicle to get to work. Its terrible on gas, but at least i can get where I am going. I cant imagine spending 35K on a truck. My $500 truck does the exact same thing. And I look SOOO cool driving it! I love it. My car was $1200 and I bought it in April. I drive about 90 miles a day on average and its great. I cant even fathom spending more than about $3000 on a vehicle. We took our little $1200 car on a 2 week road trip through the rocky mountains and once we got her troubles sorted out on the first day (she needed her fan fixed and a new rad cap) she just motored right along.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

By the way, why is it that when I absolutely don't need or cannot justify another vehicle, there are deals to be found, right and left, but when I really need a vehicle, every car that I look at is way overpriced, generally by thousands of dollars, and I can't find a deal for love nor money?

Several years ago, my wife's great aunt had a stunningly beautiful Saturn with 21,000 miles for $6000. I simply could not justify buying the car when I had 3 perfectly running, nice, paid for cars in my driveway. No place to park the Saturn either.

Where was that Saturn when I was desperate for a decent car, a few years before that? I kid you not...when I needed a car, I couldn't find a deal _anywhere_!


----------



## Calhoon (May 25, 2012)

well , Joshie , I sort have ran into the same situation myself .. only I was looking at a 4wd Kubota tractor with a front end loader & backhoe ... 

Those new ones sure are nice , and the salesmen sure are helpful , but the bottom line is , what they trying to sell just ain't worth the price they asking , especially if you have to finance it , lol , that $35K will cost you over $50K , and that's just too much $$$ ... 

It may take a while , but my advice would be to put out feelers in your local newspaper to maybe work out a deal with someone that bought a new one , can't afford the payments , and is looking to sell it rather than let it go back to the bank and ruin their credit rating . 

It may take a few weeks , but I'll bet you'll find perzactly what your looking for at a price you can afford , and taking up payments on it will be a real money saver for you , and help the owner out as well . 

just don't get all soft-hearted about the deal , they gonna loose at least $10K through depreciation , , , don't try to float the stick for them , just take over the payments , and let it go at that . 

Business is Business . 




Joshie said:


> Yesterday DH and I went vehicle window shopping. Our '03 minivan has almost 200K on it and needs a new muffler (or more than that because it looks like it's coming loose) and new tires. We went to a Ford dealership. They didn't have any minivans so we looked at SUVs and some of those crossover things. The interiors/storage areas were too small for us as we need space for three people and two dogs.
> 
> We looked at a very good looking F150. It had 4WD but not a bunch of fancy stuff we don't particularly want or need. It did have something important to us: a 6-way adjustable driver's seat and adjustable pedals. Our girlie isn't quite 4'10" and is pretty much done growing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Plowpoint (May 2, 2012)

I disagree...a tractor and a truck are two different things entirely.

A tractor is one of the best investments a person can make because they have such a longer life span over that of a truck. Even today where someone can expect to get 200,000 miles on a truck, with some of the driving that is done now, that is not a lot of years. A tractor is far different. My tractor dealer still has parts on the shelf for a 1958 Ford 9N...but I doubt you could get parts readily for a 1958 Ford Pick Up off the shelf.

The other difference is depreciation. A tractor does not depreciate like a truck. In fact when we sold a 1953 Ford tractor in 1999, we got more money for it then we bought it new. Considering all the work it did over those years on this farm...as I said, it was one of the best investments we made. Currently my 1999 Kubota has a resale value that is -$2,000 less than I bought it for, so again once the 2000 hours of work it provided is taken into account, even though it is worth less than the purchase price today, it is still a great investment. In fact, in a few years when I go to replace it, I figure like my old tractor, it will be worth more then when I bought it.

But in getting back to trucks, I am with Tinkal on this one...I am a commercial farmer and yet I do not have a truck. I have a Ford Focus that with a little creativity gets me buy. It was also paid for years ago and gets 43 miles to the gallon while doing it. For the few times I have needed a truck, I know enough people that I can borrow one from. If more people did what I did, and borrowed (or rented) a truck, or installed a trailer hitch and used a trailer instead, when then only REALLY needed it, society would be much better as a whole because of how much fuel collectively would be saved.

Every time I see a person at Home Depot put two sticks of molding in the back of a truck that gets 18 miles to the gallon, I laugh as I fold down my back seat of my Ford Focus that gets 43 miles to the gallon. Since it takes 15 gallons of fuel to get 1 gallon of gasoline to a consumer, that truck has ultimately consumed 60 gallons of fuel, while my little Ford Focus consumed 25 gallons. That is about a third less fuel...and then people wonder why gas prices are high.


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

I am finally going to replace the V8 conversion van I use to haul my trailer. Vehicle ordered this month; will see if dealer actually delivers- I am optimistic! 

We are not mechanics at all and this will be my last pick up truck. I humored my desire for my favorite color; buying new and Chevy since the Ford I wanted is only available in 'manly' colors. On the lot were beautiful huge cab (want medium) short bed (want long) carpeted (want hose out manure as needed) trucks for $10K more than the 'build your own' model of my dreams on line. So even if the dealer would knock $10K off the sticker for me I'd feel like I paid too much for not quite what I want. Sure hope they don't come back and tell me 'turns out you just can't get an 8' bed in America unless you get the big diesel truck'.

I know used would be cheaper but this time I'll get as exactly as I want as is available without custom paint.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Joshie said:


> Yesterday DH and I went vehicle window shopping. Our '03 minivan has almost 200K on it and needs a new muffler (or more than that because it looks like it's coming loose) and new tires. We went to a Ford dealership. They didn't have any minivans so we looked at SUVs and some of those crossover things. The interiors/storage areas were too small for us as we need space for three people and two dogs.
> 
> We looked at a very good looking F150. It had 4WD but not a bunch of fancy stuff we don't particularly want or need. It did have something important to us: a 6-way adjustable driver's seat and adjustable pedals. Our girlie isn't quite 4'10" and is pretty much done growing.
> 
> ...



................Chuck the 4WD , but , make sure you have a posi traction rear axle . The 3.7 v6 is more than enough motor to do most jobs IF you find a truck with the 3:73 rear axle ratio ! I'd opt for the long bed , crew cab plane jane model without all the fancy electronics . Later into Winter you should find a discounted model for 26 to 28,000 ! , fordy


----------



## Wozzy (Dec 10, 2011)

Remember back in the day, when trucks cost substantially less than cars?


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

> Joshie said:
> 
> 
> > Frank, this truck's pedals move in and out electronically. It really is the coolest thing. LOL I don't see how blocks on the floor would do anything to help. That wouldn't change the distance of the pedals themselves. You can put some extensions on pedals manually but you must take them on and off every time the driver changes. It's not something DD could do because of her fine motor skills. Can you get after market electric seats that move up and down? The seats we saw go up awfully high.
> ...


Some of the smaller cars are hard to even get behind the wheel. Even with the seat pushed all the way back. Bet one of them would fit short legs.


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

> Oh, don't be bummed! I wrenched on an 82 CJ7 - and drove it off-road - for quite a while.
> 
> They're like Legos. No, they're better: They're like Duplos! So easy to work on, and very well-supported. Keep your eyes open, get on a couple of Jeep forums, you'll be driving your CJ in no time.


I had a '77 CJ7 and it was awesome! The body finally rotted out to the point that I could put a basketball through the rear floor and the driver's seat was starting to lean back. My brother and I put a new fiberglass body on it in one weekend in my Dad's garage. We drove it in Friday night, took it apart, put the new body on it, put it back together and drove it out Monday morning. I sure miss my Jeep!



> Why do they cost so much? Because people pay it.


Yup, you got it. There's a lot of people with a lot of money out there, they just don't seem to run in my social circle! I deliver water for a living and fill pools on a lot of expensive properties. Quite a few places I don't even see the customer, I deal with the gardener/pool guy/maintenance person. Some properties are summer or weekend properties and not just small properties either, 20-30 acres or more. Many people are spending a lot of money on their backyards, lots of stone, big pool, outdoor living areas, some are spending up to $200,000 on large landscaped backyards. Most vehicles in these driveways are pickups, SUV's and expensive cars.

Both my brothers are mechanics and I'm pretty mechanical so we scrounge around for used vehicles to drive or use for parts. Between us we can fix anything so that works for us. I've only bought one new vehicle, my 1991 Chevy pickup which is going in the garage soon to begin a complete restoration. I have a 1991 GMC 4x4 that I drive and another 1991 Chevy parts truck. I also have a 1996 Grand Prix that is my daily driver due to getting way better gas mileage. Not having a car payment is a beautiful thing!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I have an 81 yr. old friend that just the first of this year bought a new Dodge Journey. She loves it because she can make it FIT her. She is 4'10". She had that seat so close to the stering wheel there is no way I could fit behind it and I'm only 5'4". I believe it has the auto pedels also.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Plowpoint said:


> I disagree...a tractor and a truck are two different things entirely.
> My tractor dealer still has parts on the shelf for a 1958 Ford 9N...but I doubt you could get parts readily for a 1958 Ford Pick Up off the shelf.


* * * * * * * * * * *
BUT if you've got a tractor dealer who can pull parts off the shelf for a 1958 Ford

9N. . . . you seriously need to either find another dealer or consider getting out of 

farming!!! Ford only produced the 9N tractor, from 1939-41. The 2N came along

next and continued until July of 47; afterwhich, the 8N continued the era of the

'N' series, until it all came to an end in 1952. The Jubilee came along in 53-54.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Danaus29 said:


> My aunt is a little less than 5 feet tall and has an awful time finding a vehicle she can drive.


Same problem for me, 5' tall, doing a lot of long-distance hauling with horses, needed a full sized pickup 4 x 4 and figured I was buying my last vehicle (probably true). Bought new in 1993, paid cash and have kept it in very good mechanical condition by having a good mechanic although I am STILL muttering about a pickup that cost me more than the mortgage on my first house in Las Vegas. Last year the local dealership offered us $10,000 over book price on it if we wanted to sell ...

I did have to have the driver's seat actually set forward some, however, as even in the far-forward position I could not reach pedals comfortably for long-distance driving. The dealer had it moved forward slightly and rebolted which solved the problem although I had to have the radio set before I fastened the seat belt ... with the seat belt fastened, it was so snug I couldn't lean forward enough to reach radio controls.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

We put a lot of mile on our vehicles because of work. We bought a new Honda Hybrid Civic in 08. We just traded it in and were only given$5000 in it because of the high milage. 180,000 plus from what I recall. I was extatic to get that. DW wanted a Jeep. Best decision ever. SHe has driven it now for almost 6,000 miles. First six oil changes are free and we bought the extended warranty which is transferrable. It come as an option with all Chrysler produts. The real thrill for me is it DOES NOT LOSE RETAIL VALUE. Kinda like a Harley. You buy it and the depressiation just is not that much. So in my mind we will trade this one in in about a year and either buy another Jeep or one we can pay cash for where we do not have the debt. My other vehicle is an02 crew cab Chevy. Room for all the family. It does guzzle the petrol. It cast us 25 grand when it was purchased. I will never have to buy another truck or ride for me ever again out of nessisty. I am thinking of having the engine gone thru as it is far less expesive to rebuild than to replace. New headers and exhaust. Even paint I change the oil every 3,000 miles in all my vehicles to help preserve their running condition. I have 290,000 on my ols PU and It is still humming.


----------



## NickyBlade (May 27, 2008)

I think new or used depends on what you need it for. I take my daughter to medical appointments 5 hours away once a month. I need a dependable car. My 06 Impala that I had purchased used with 17k miles on it was at 42k miles and had all kinds of problems. It needed about $4000 worth of work. We think it was wrecked and never reported on carfax. 

Anyway, I traded it on a 2012 Dodge Journey Crew last year. We love the Journey and will keep it forever. It's also our first Dodge, and I'll never go back to Chevy! Oh, and I wanted to get a 2011 Journey, but they were out and they gave us the 2011 incentives on the 2012. Also, since I bought it new, I know that it's always been maintained right.


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

I recently totaled my daughters 2001 Durango and she started scouring craig's and the auto hunter web sites for a newer one .
She found a 2001 SLT with 107,000 mi. , mint body and leather interior , and every option , 6 CD changer and moon roof etc. , but no GPS for $4400. ( ins. chk. plus $ 300 ) from a guy getting a divorce , she paid off his note , had to wait 30 days for the title and pay a sales tax on $ 6800. here in Taxachusettes .
Bandit
Ps
He just called to see if we still have the paperwork on the recent repairs he left in the car ? 
As she is demanding he give her 1/2 of the money from the sale .
( this after he caught her cheating , and she threw him out of HIS HOUSE + $ 300 a week for the kids + health ins for her and the 3 kids . )


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

It sounds a bit more like you need the seat adjustment options even more than you need the vehicle itself. 
If I were you, I think I'd track down a reliable person (or two) who *does* repossession auctions to buy vehicles to resell as their business-- a lot of "custom" car places do this too, not just used car lots. 
Tell them what you want and what you can pay and they will find something that will work for you-- and talk to the bank about financing on this yet to be determined vehicle to see what they can do for you.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

I can't believe I am agreeing with BFF - lol..but I bought a new Chevy HD2500 and with the dealer rebates, GM friends and family financing(and pricing) I got a full size pickup with tow package rated for 15,000 lbs, long bed (the real deal 8 ft. bed) four door crew cab, leather seats, a/c and power steering, power brakes and radio. Just the truck I wanted. No electric seats, no electric windows or door locks, and no blooming carpet.

I love my truck and it has been a great truck. It is a 2003 and I got it from the commercial side of a Chevy dealership. Walked in and told the sales guy exactly what I wanted and it took them six weeks to find my truck. Found it down in Texas and they put it on a hauler and brought it to GA. I already had my financing in place.

Bought extended warranty and I have been in love ever since. I did not want all the "doo-dads" that come on the regular trucks like carpet, electric this and that, etc. I wanted two things: power steering and power brakes and a long bed with a four door crew cab and the capability to hose the inside out if I wanted. I got exactly what I wanted by buying new. I had looked for two years and never found what I wanted. My truck cost me 26,000 new including the extended warranty. I have 110,000 miles on it and it runs like a top, I have had to have one major repair in the years I have owned it and that was the a/c compressor went out. Extended warranty covered it. Nothing else since and I keep the oil changed, tires rotated, etc.

It is the first new truck I have ever owned and the relief at not having to worry all the time about breakdowns and whether the truck could haul my trailer is worth every dime I spent on the truck.

If you can't afford new, go the commercial side of things and explain what you are looking for. Sometimes they have something or know of something available and commercial is usually 10,000 cheaper than the regular side of dealership and the trucks are better built as they are built for HAULING AND WORK. My truck has heavy duty everything, even helper springs and when I hook my trailer up, the truck barely moves. It still rides like a dream though.

Has an extra heavy duty transmission and is a 8.7 liter motor, I get 17 mpg empty and 12 hauling. Not too shabby for a gas powered truck.

Also if you can call your local banks and talk with them about repo's. I bought a very nice Ford Ranger as a Repo once, paid less than 3,000 for it and ran that truck till the tires came off..was a great bargain as I only paid the remaining balance on the truck. You might find a deal that way and then get the truck modified to fit your child.

I know about short kids - lol..I have twin daughters, one is 4 ft. 10" and the other is 4' 11". Both weigh less than 80 lbs. Both are 31. On the other hand, my son is 6' 1". 

Girls could drive the truck but had a really hard time with the pedals. So I got them a toyota corolla.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

How many people know newer vehicles are a challenge to troubleshoot and repair even for trained mechanics? On one site, a factory trained mechanic confessed the manufacturer suggests substituting known good parts after all the options on the decision tree have been eliminated.

If you can't buy a new vehicle when the problems start showing up due to the electronics and/or the emissions, you need to find an older easily maintained vehicle. Take care of it like your life depends on it. It's the only way to keep from being financially raped repeatedly by being stuck with periodic car or truck purchases.

Whether you know it or not you're like the seal that comes up for air through a convenient hole in the ice. Chances are the waiting hunter is going to harpoon you.

If you doubt that, read the link elsewhere that features the confessions of a used car salesman. In a manner of speaking, the man clubbed baby seals on a daily basis.

The last truck I bought was a 1987 Chevy with less than 100,000 miles for $900. That was two years ago. I'm considering picking up a Ford F250 about the same age for $1,500.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Plowpoint said:


> Every time I see a person at Home Depot put two sticks of molding in the back of a truck that gets 18 miles to the gallon, I laugh as I fold down my back seat of my Ford Focus that gets 43 miles to the gallon.


My extended body van gets about 18 mpg but you're looking at it all wrong. I can and do haul two tons and then I back haul two tons. Sometimes more. I run fully loaded. The vehicle gets almost exactly the same mileage per gallon. You can't put two tons of livestock or other things inside your Ford Focus. I'm paying less per pound moved per mile than you are. This focus on miles per gallon for the vehicle is a false way of looking at it. What matters is the cost to transport tonnage. I'm getting a far better deal than you are despite my vehicle getting less MPG. This is why tractor trailers can offer cheaper shipping of cargo than a prissy Prius. Even just hauling a person's ass is more expensive in the Prius or Ford Focus. Truckers back haul.



Bearfootfarm said:


> Only if you intend to drive it off then *sell *it. If you buy new and *KEEP it 10 years or more*, it's a bargain and you get what you want.


No, I buy a used vehicle and pay $6,500. You buy the same vehicle new and pay $40,000. I keep mine running very carefully and it lasts just as long as the new vehicle. I keep up on all the service on used vehicles and they last 10 years in most cases. (One exception that I bought for $1,000 knowing it was full of rust - that lasted for five years - I still did better than buying new by a long shot.)


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

In November 2012, I bought a new 2011 extended cab GMC, 4.8L/auto for $21,500. Air, tilt, cruise, XM radio ad bluetooth.

I suspect you will soon be able to buy that same truck next month in the 2012 flavor for about 22.5 (inflation, you know).


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

If you want to save money , buy a well used vehicle, and stop carrying collision/comprehensive on it. That is where the expense also lays.

I have a couple 1990 Mazda MPV's, and while I have had to do some repairs, I know them and they are good quality Japanese made vehicles.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

DH bought an '89 Chevy S10 new and still has it, although the body rust is about to make it non-driveable. Hoping to squeak through another winter of wood hauling though. 

I bought a new 97 Saturn S10 and still have it. Nothing wrong with it and still gets great gas mileage. It was total body damaged in a hail storm though so it looks like a dimpled golf ball.

DH bought a used Cadillac, garage kept, all papers intact with all service documents included. We knew the older lady that owed it and paid cash when it was sold as a trade-in. It's our cruising car for longer trips to doctor appointments in Louisville and Lexington. 

I drive each of the 3 vehicles, but I'm a short person and the Saturn is the only one I like to drive. It fits me perfectly.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Actually, right now is a bad time to buy a truck because they are in demand by people who want one to drive through the winter.

_Our '03 minivan has almost 200K on it and needs a new muffler (or more than that because it looks like it's coming loose) and new tires._

As long as your current ride works I would put new tires on (about $300) and have the exaust system looked at. I just put on a muffler myself for about $50. Don't go out on a limb to get something new. Save up for a few years while you drive the beater and then pay cash for something newer but used.


----------



## Calhoon (May 25, 2012)

> Plowpoint;6169900]I disagree...a tractor and a truck are two different things entirely.


yep , I knew it was sort of like comparing apples to oranges , however , if you have to finance it , it's gonna cost big money in intrest either way . 




> A tractor is one of the best investments a person can make because they have such a longer life span over that of a truck.


yep , I agree with you there , a tractor is built to last and is a great investment . In my case , I was wanting to use it more for digging out a water tank for my livestock more that I was gonna use it for farming the back 40 , only way I could have made the payments would have been to go into the construction business , and I just didn't want to do that  

Sorry to be off-topic , thought I'd explain myself a little better


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Nimrod said:


> Actually, right now is a bad time to buy a truck because they are in demand by people who want one to drive through the winter.
> 
> _Our '03 minivan has almost 200K on it and needs a new muffler (or more than that because it looks like it's coming loose) and new tires._
> 
> As long as your current ride works I would put new tires on (about $300) and have the exaust system looked at. I just put on a muffler myself for about $50. Don't go out on a limb to get something new. Save up for a few years while you drive the beater and then pay cash for something newer but used.


This is probably the best advice so far.

You already own the van. Keep it and milk it for what it's worth. This will help you save a down payment, and will give you time to shop for the right car and the right deal.

Can you get 6 more months out of the van?


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

We've never bought a new _anything_. 
Shoot, even my parents don't buy new vehicles. (Dad's a lawyer, so it's not like they can't afford it). Don't spend good money on depreciable assets. And the depreciation of most new vehicles just over the first three years is _incredible_. Only people with plenty of disposable income should ever buy a vehicle new. 

We need a "new pickup", too. But I won't even consider anything newer than '05!


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

If you want a Ford find someone with an X-plan or buy a little bit of stock and get it for yourself. Then you can get an even better price and all the rebates.

But, FYI, my 2004 Eddie Bauer Explorer (bought used after our 2002 was totaled by someone that ran a stop light) has adjustable pedals, power seats and plenty of room. Mileage on the highway is 22 mpg. I wouldn't have bought it new but the amenities it has are nice. Look for a used TOL vehicle and you will find the amenities you are after without the high price.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

Plowpoint said:


> I disagree...a tractor and a truck are two different things entirely.
> 
> A tractor is one of the best investments a person can make because they have such a longer life span over that of a truck. Even today where someone can expect to get 200,000 miles on a truck, with some of the driving that is done now, that is not a lot of years. A tractor is far different. My tractor dealer still has parts on the shelf for a 1958 Ford 9N...but I doubt you could get parts readily for a 1958 Ford Pick Up off the shelf.
> 
> The other difference is depreciation. A tractor does not depreciate like a truck. In fact when we sold a 1953 Ford tractor in 1999, we got more money for it then we bought it new. .


You are kidding right ?
I can pick up parts for my 58 ford at about any parts store no need to go to the dealer.
As for depreciation If you use the NADA numbers That truck is worth 15 times what it sold for!


----------



## dollmaker (Jun 24, 2010)

Check with a company that does vehicle conversions for disabilities. It will probably be a lot cheaper than those electronic gismo pedals you're talking about.

I can only drive with my left foot so I had a left foot accelerator installed for $ 350 that can be removed with the simple pull of a pin. Less than 5 seconds and it's put back in. If your daughter can't do the installation then why don't you do it when she wants to drive....provided that there is something like that available for your needs.


----------



## m39fan (Apr 11, 2005)

$35k for an F150??? That's usually what I see F350 crew cabs go for? You need to shop in another area! I didn't realize things were that much more in Illinois!

Better yet, as many have stated, look for good used and pay cash as much as possible. I don't think it'll be too long before everything goes bust. At least if you own it, they can't take it! In WV they'll tax you to death though! <rant!>


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I was recently pricing out my vehicles to come up with our net worth for the bank for the loan on our place.

I was kinda shocked, and kind of upset.. I have two motorcycles, and a car we bought new... All of them were worth a lot less than half. One motorcycle is a 2008 and worth half what I paid. and it was FAR from a cheap bike.. 

And then there was my truck.. Ram 1500 with the 5.7 Hemi and tow package. I bought it three years ago... It's worth a little more now that it was when I bought it... I knew the bluebook when I bought it, ,and the bluebook now is higher.. 

Good trucks are one of the few vehicles that are holding their value... at least when you buy them used.

I'm done buying new. I've lost too much money buying new.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

frankva said:


> Some of the smaller cars are hard to even get behind the wheel. Even with the seat pushed all the way back. Bet one of them would fit short legs.


I have shrunk to 5'2" and find it much safer to drive a minivan than a car because I can see so much better. We cannot use a compact car anyway because any vehicle we get needs to fit three people and two service dogs. We will keep the minivan and milk it as long as we can. We will need to start looking for a new vehicle when DD starts Drivers' Ed. I'm not sure if her school will offer it the first or second semester of her sophomore year. 

Easily convertible seats and pedals with room for at least three people, two service dogs, and storage space for my scooter and luggage are what we need. There are places that modify vehicles for the handicapped but they're expensive. We don't want anything that keeps the scooter outside the vehicle because of snow and salt.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Anyone old enought to remember when a brand new car went for around $3000. and a new truck went for around $5000. 

Gosh would I like to relive those days!!!!


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

LOL Im old enough to remeber when trucks were cheeper than cars.......


----------



## Prepared4itall (Oct 7, 2012)

We were looking at minivans and ended up finding our favorite vehicle of all time.
It's a 2004 dodge Durango. It has all time 4wd, has a towing capacity of 7k+
Seats 7 comfortably. Can haul a sheet of plywood inside(they claim you can close the door but I have never been able to) and it gets 18 mpg average.
"Has motorized pedals" fully loaded w/leather we paid $11,000...used of course...
It had 120k miles on it when we got it, but I did a little bit of research before buying and they seem to be very reliable SUV's. They are everywhere for sale with extremely high mileage....in the high 200's.
Ours has 190k miles now and we have one more payment and it still drives like a champ.
I have had Chevy, ford, and now dodge and I have nothing bad to say about any, but my future trucks,SUV's will be dodge.


----------

